# This looks like a great charger - VC4 Xtar



## Gizmo (1/9/15)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## shabbar (1/9/15)

xtar is the best charger money can buy imo


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/9/15)

looks really good


----------



## stevie g (1/9/15)

wish it had a turbo button


----------



## Pixstar (1/9/15)

Very nice and for US$30 it's a steal!


----------



## Christos (1/9/15)

@Gizmo when can I buy one?


----------



## Alex (1/9/15)

I like the rev counters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/15)

Very nice. Still love my Efest Luc V4 though. Great charger, but I'll buy this one if I have to buy again.


----------



## Christos (1/9/15)

Been thinking of getting a new charger for a while. I want to see how many mah the battery takes though. 

I need to find battery cradles so I can use my rc charger though. 

Where to buy 18650 cradles though.


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

Christos said:


> Been thinking of getting a new charger for a while. I want to see how many mah the battery takes though.
> 
> I need to find battery cradles so I can use my rc charger though.
> 
> Where to buy 18650 cradles though.



Hi @Christos 
I may be wrong but I think @eviltoy or @Gazzacpt can advise you


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/9/15)

Yup pm @eviltoy and he will sort you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/9/15)

Thanks guys. I'll post pics of my 7k charger when it's all sorted out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> ​


@Gizmo I like this, will keep in mind when the time comes.


----------

